# Internet Identity: Dedicated to Fighting the Crime of Phishing



## johnblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Just now I was sitting watching the output of tcpdump on one of my servers and lo and behold what flashed up:
	
	



```
11:00:32.465638 IP 66.113.102.253.46924 > x.x.x.x.80: Flags [S]
11:00:32.465666 IP x.x.x.x.80 > 66.113.102.253.46924: Flags [R.]
```
A quick host on 66.113.102.253 shows it to be: firewall.internetidentity.com

From their website:





> What makes us different? Internet Identity consistently delivers the fastest takedowns of phishing sites -- for two reasons.  Our systems and processes are designed specifically to find and takedown phishing sites, and our personnel are 100% dedicated to fighting phishing.  *No other company has such a laser focus on fighting phishing*.



hrmm .. really?  No other company has figured out how to scan the internet for something on port 80?  Amazing .. 

I sent them a nice little [R] packet back.


----------



## aragon (Dec 24, 2009)

A _company_ fighting phishing sites... I wonder how they derive revenue from it?  I guess their site explains it, I'm just intrigued that other companies pay for such a service.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 24, 2009)

Actually, I hope their employees dedicate at least a minimal percent of their time & attention to wearing clothing, rather than fighting phishing.  Actually, it's none of my bunsiness[sic] what a bunch of weirdos in Tacoma do at their offices, but I do wish they wouldn't be quite so focussed.  Yuck.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

The stock photography of corporate people makes me want to drink.


----------



## aragon (Dec 24, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The stock photography of corporate people makes me want to drink.


The corporations want you to drink.


----------



## MG (Dec 24, 2009)

Although phishing really exists, I think it's potential danger is rather used to push the internet to a total government-controlled medium. It's a nice extension to the "war on terrorism".
These guys just try to make money out of it. I wonder if they can prove that their solutions are really worth paying.


----------

